

Ask HN: What is the best signup page/price plan page you've seen? - sw007


======
jasonkester
One thing to keep in mind is that "pretty" doesn't always equate to "best".
Test lots of options and go with the one that converts best.

As an example, this ugly wall of text absolutely clobbered the beautiful
37-signals-esque pricing chart on which I had labored so hard in not one but
two separate rounds of A/B testing:

<https://www.s3stat.com/Pricing.aspx>

~~~
jamesjguthrie
That's a pretty good page there, I find the text engaging and interesting. I
especially like the 'Cheap Bastard Plan' page.

It just shows that you don't necessarily need pretty graphics and one-liners.

------
dpaluy
Check those: <http://launchrock.com/> <https://www.prefinery.com/>
<http://my.betali.st/> <http://www.kickofflabs.com/>

